# what is the les boulez curse?



## twinz2gether

"Whoa, Tony! Could you get the drool off your mouth. What are you, working for LaSooz? She giving you a commission on all the 10-game packages you move? Just YESTERDAY Hughes went on the injured list for four to six weeks. That means the team's best three players will each miss between 20 and 45 games this season. I mean, could the Curse O' Les Boulez be any more apparent? "

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A30203-2004Feb10.html

That was actually a nice kornheiser article on kwame.

But what is this Les Boulez curse? i've heard it mentioned so many times...


----------



## BCH

The Curse O' Les Boulez is trading Chris Webber for Mitch Richmond...it is trading a first round pick for Mark Price who played 7 games, starting in only 1...it is watching Ben Wallace become an All Star after including him as filler so you can get Ike Austin...it is taking a can't miss Calbert Cheaney with the 6th pick and watching him miss...it is the NBA giving the Bullets a mulligan so they can sign Juwan Howard to a $100Million dollar contract, all becasue they played hardball on his rookie deal...it is Manute Bol and Mugsy Bogues on the floor at the same time...it is Gheorge Muresan starring in, "My Giant"...it is Rod Strickland's hot dog, his alarm clock, and his BAC at 5AM in the morning. It is all these things and more, it is what makes us Washington Fans.

Anyone that wants can feel free to add more to the "definition".


----------



## drewson

its bringing in the greatest basketall player ever, milking him for some cash, and then firing him


----------



## ATLien

whats Les Boulez mean? I dont mean the teams bad moves, but the word. it is freedom for somethin...


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> whats Les Boulez mean? I dont mean the teams bad moves, but the word. it is freedom for somethin...


Don't take it literally.

It is TK being funny and trying to frenchify "The Bullets". Everything is funnier when it is associated with the French.

BTW, frenchify is a real word. Go figure.


----------



## ATLien

Not French, FREEDOM!


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> Not French, FREEDOM!


*cough*avatar*cough*


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> The Curse O' Les Boulez is trading Chris Webber for Mitch Richmond...it is trading a first round pick for Mark Price who played 7 games, starting in only 1...it is watching Ben Wallace become an All Star after including him as filler so you can get Ike Austin...it is taking a can't miss Calbert Cheaney with the 6th pick and watching him miss...it is the NBA giving the Bullets a mulligan so they can sign Juwan Howard to a $100Million dollar contract, all becasue they played hardball on his rookie deal...it is Manute Bol and Mugsy Bogues on the floor at the same time...it is Gheorge Muresan starring in, "My Giant"...it is Rod Strickland's hot dog, his alarm clock, and his BAC at 5AM in the morning. It is all these things and more, it is what makes us Washington Fans.
> 
> Anyone that wants can feel free to add more to the "definition".


...hiring Lenard Hamilton and firing him before a year is up so MJ can play, Pollin saying he was 'blown away' by Gar Heard and MJ firing him the next year, trading 3 first round draft choices for Weber and then trading him for a wet noodle, having MJ (when he was winning championships) state your team is 'the future' and not make the playoff for the next 7+ years, signing John 'Hot Plate' Williams after he ate the hot plate, getting the number one pick in the draft in the weakest draft in 10+ years, chnaging your uniform and name and then have your old uniform be the top seller in retro jerseys, ...

I could go on all day, but you should get the point by now.

Thats is why we love them!


----------



## twinz2gether

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> ...hiring Lenard Hamilton and firing him before a year is up so MJ can play, Pollin saying he was 'blown away' by Gar Heard and MJ firing him the next year, trading 3 first round draft choices for Weber and then trading him for a wet noodle, having MJ (when he was winning championships) state your team is 'the future' and not make the playoff for the next 7+ years, signing John 'Hot Plate' Williams after he ate the hot plate, getting the number one pick in the draft in the weakest draft in 10+ years, chnaging your uniform and name and then have your old uniform be the top seller in retro jerseys, ...
> 
> I could go on all day, but you should get the point by now.
> 
> Thats is why we love them!


..... It's taking rasheed wallace over Kevin Garnett. It's blowing every single draft pick we've ever gotten. it's going to the playoffs as an 8th seed and getting our asses kicked by the chicago bulls.
just a few more.


----------

